# You know you are burned out when . . .



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!

and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems. 

F U - pay me.

Lost your job - F U, pay me

Car broke down - F U, pay me

Dog died - F U, pay me

Handyman took you for a ride - F U, pay me

Plumber you used won't come back - F U, pay me


I sooo need time away, and that is not happening anytime soon. I'm exhausted.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess I should have sent the doughnuts.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...



Oh guuuuurll!

Wait till menopause when you want to kill someone or something about 5 times a day...some needing killin'.....most not.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...



That is real close to a line from the movie Goodfellas. :laughing:

Sorry for the burn out. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I guess I should have sent the doughnuts.


Oh, I definitely need something. It's not doughnuts.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...


no vacation for a little while?... that's why we have beer, wine, etc. Takes the edge off. :thumbup:

Does your State, or county help with home repairs for the elderly (or people that can't afford it?) I was told that there is a non-profit in Indianapolis that does that sort of thing (the Mayor is involved with it some how). Getting that phone number is on my to-do list. At least then, I can refer them out. I don't extend credit to anyone.:no:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Oh, I definitely need something. It's not doughnuts.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

good luck. I suggest a weekend of hard and heavy drinking


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


>


If its not donuts...Maybe hot-dawgs...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Oh guuuuurll!
> 
> Wait till menopause when you want to kill someone or something about 5 times a day...some needing killin'.....most not.


 
This is where the men in the house are desperately looking for shelter or a man cave far from home. Been there done that.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...


 
Time for a weekend getaway with a little room service and a spa


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

No, PC needs someone to tell her quit yur stinkin griping...at least you arent out there doing the work, straining your muscles and coming home with one plan ( ok two) eat and bed. Rough day on the phone...give me a stinkin break:laughing:............how's it goin..:laughing::laughing::laughing:....kisses...hugs...smiles./....what you need some flowers ...someone who cares..:laughing:...Love....whew!!!!


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't want any talk about menopause on the plumbing forum, get enough of that at home.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

express said:


> I don't want any talk about menopause on the plumbing forum, get enough of that at home.



Deal with it....or we will suffocate you in your sleep.....we get "all kinda crazy" like that.....save yourself.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

express said:


> I don't want any talk about menopause on the plumbing forum, get enough of that at home.


I used the pull-out couch in my office during those dark times.

Coincidentally I also use that pull-out for the times when I eat something that doesn't agree with me and I'm gassy. Even more coincidentally, Mrs. Shins seems to be making a lot more gas inducing meals.

Prolly just a coincidence.:laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

They have problems and we have to make a living.

People give the sob stories all the time I listen then hand over the invoice. 

We have an elderly community near our shop we do a lot of work in. Everytime I get the fixed income storing, who isn't on a fixed income though? With them if you take ten minutes out of your day to just listen and shoot the **** with them they pay easier.

It proves to them that your time is not more valuable than theirs.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Oh guuuuurll!
> 
> Wait till menopause when you want to kill someone or something about 5 times a day...some needing killin'.....most not.


My wife hit menopause, we will survive!

If she doesn't freeze me out at night with that damn fan!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...












Love it. I couldn't of said it better. Remember..... happy people pi$$ me off.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> My wife hit menopause, we will survive!
> 
> If she doesn't freeze me out at night with that damn fan!


I like the pull-out -- At least I'm familiar with the smells.:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I like the pull-out -- At least I'm familiar with the smells.:laughing:


Isn't that a birth control method?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

All I ask is, thank this post, if you have a customer that is alive, simply because you don't want to go to prison.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> All I ask is, thank this post, if you have a customer that is alive, simply because you don't want to go to prison.


Ever find yourself at the supply house pricing shovels and bags of quicklime and calculating just how many bags of quicklime you would need to properly dispose of a body?

No?

Me neither.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> My wife hit menopause, we will survive!
> 
> If she doesn't freeze me out at night with that damn fan!












Sorry, had to do it.:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

You know your burned out when ....

you go on the plumbing zone after a hard days work and talk about menopause


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just remember no matter how bad things get
or how stressed out or burnt out you are...


.........this too will pass........






I say that every time I get 
kidney stones comming on.....:laughing:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

My stress relief is on Monday (9 days of relaxation) not to rub it in or anything. 9 whole days of the boss not calling and asking me if I can work late again! or did I get the 4 day job done in 1 day!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I went thru the same thing, Planned for, was was ready to retire, but for some reason just could not stop. Slowed down to 3 jobs a day ,then 2,then 1. Now I stll wanna start back up but with back surgery coming up just can't . But damn I miss it!! Some days when out in boat,I wish I was working,crazy huh???


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> the phone rings and you just want to yell STFU!
> 
> and when the nice little old lady inquires about financing (along with the sob story), all you hear is 'blah, blah, blah.' Yeah right, we all got problems.
> 
> ...


 

I'm running on fumes and have been for a while.

On Sunday, while stopped in the truck waiting for the light to change, the car behind me starts blasting his horn. It took me a bit to figure out I was sitting at a stop sign...

I hope you feel better - you aren't alone.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Ever find yourself at the supply house pricing shovels and bags of quicklime and calculating just how many bags of quicklime you would need to properly dispose of a body?
> 
> No?
> 
> Me neither.:laughing:


Surprisingly its four. 

That's what I've heard anyhow.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Too much time on your hands.*

The free time is a void you need to fill with a hobby, friends and family.
My dad retired and shut his concrete business down. Took up refinishing a few antiques then started oil painting classes. Took numerous awards and we were amazed to see what this fellow had pinned up inside. 
Lot's of great opportunity's.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Epox said:


> The free time is a void you need to fill with a hobby, friends and family.
> My dad retired and shut his concrete business down. Took up refinishing a few antiques then started oil painting classes. Took numerous awards and we were amazed to see what this fellow had pinned up inside.
> Lot's of great opportunity's.


Nice and positive mate!:thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Had a very productive week, last week, & was sitting at my daughters ball game, friday night about 7.30pm, feeling nice & relaxed, when I hear this awful noise........... yea you guessed it, it was my cell phone. Customer of mine, who always seems to call on the weekend or holidays, says the water heater I put in at his rental unit, a couple years back is leaking.:furious: I go from being all relaxed, to Phat Cat menapause:yes:. Now my daughter is leaving for France in 2 days, so we had the whole weekend planned, & I promised family, I would not work, no matter what. So I told him, I will call his tenant in the morning.

So saturday morning, I call this guys tenant, & ask her about the hot water tank leaking. She says she had called the landlord earlier in the week, & he finally came out there, friday night, after he got off work. Then I asked her what the name was on heater, & she says ite a GE. Now I'm feeling better, cuz I now know, its a Home Cheapo special, that the HO bought. I ask her the date I have on heater, ( I date everything I install), & she says it is Jan 3, 2007. Couple years ago, my a$$, try over 5yrs, Mr. Landlord.

So this guy has known about this water heater leak, for atleast 3 days, & now calls me at 7:30 pm on a friday, & expects me to screw up my weekend. So after hearing all this BS, I said to myself, I'm not messing up my weekend, cuz this idiot is a cheap a$$, and thinks he can actually wait a few days, & go over to his rental late on a friday afternoon, & possibly fix it himself. And now since he can't fix it himself, expects me to be able to work on the weekend, at the drop of a hat:no:.

So after putting the scenario together, & having monday booked, I called & told him, I can't get there till tuesday morn. So they waited till tues morning for me to install a new water heater. Oh well. I could of easily done it last week, when it started leaking. And I don't feel guilty either. F him.

Now I got his old water heater sitting here, that he is trying to find the receipt for, & take back to Home Cheapo. And what else is funny, this guy was not believing it was a Home Cheapo heater, until he called the 800 number on the heater, & it said, do not return heater to store, if you have a HD extended warranty, press 1, if your HD heater is not working press 2, if your HD heater is leaking press 3, & so on.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stillaround said:


> No, PC needs someone to tell her quit yur stinkin griping...at least you arent out there doing the work, straining your muscles and coming home with one plan ( ok two) eat and bed. Rough day on the phone...give me a stinkin break:laughing:............how's it goin..:laughing::laughing::laughing:....kisses...hugs...smiles./....what you need some flowers ...someone who cares..:laughing:...Love....whew!!!!


Oh no you didn't. :no:

I am not PMS, nor am I menopausal. Not that age yet. I'm exhausted. Been running on adrenaline, coffee, nicotine, and sugar for the past 3 weeks. (yeah, that probably has something to do with my crash). 

Day on the phone . . . under normal circumstances, I would say 'whew, what a busy day.' However, I have a lot (a ton on my plate) right now and need time to work on some things that require uninterrupted time.

Phone calls yesterday (incoming / outgoing) - 80 telephone calls. I don't think I had 5 uninterrupted minutes - which makes me cranky. Working without interruption makes me a very happy camper. I would be on a call, another call would go to voice mail, check voice mail, return call, another call would go to voice mail etc.

Still managed to bill out 10 jobs, pay a few bills, give a presentation to my networking group, etc.

What I need to do, but have not had time for:

1. Need to buy a car - like yesterday.

2. Need to hire a plumber - (must have car first).

3. Need to write up ad and settle on a compensation package (which requires a clear mind).

4. I'm Pres. of our buildings P.O.A., dealing with owner not paying his dues and P.O.A. account less than $100. Dumpster service stopped picking up and threatening to pull dumpster.

5. Same owner above decided he wanted to make additional parking behind building and filled in storm water ditch / pond. Our roof drains run under the parking lot into it. :furious: Not anymore, water pour from roof drain directly onto parking lot next to our space. County being brought into it.

6. Filing an appeal on real estate taxes. Assessed value 50% more than we paid for the space. Called realtor we used for values of other properties sold in the same zipcode - "I don't have access to that kind of info, maybe you could call the county." Lazy, good for nothing. Comps., he has access to them. I'll remember that next time I need a realtor.

7. Need to update website for transfer to new domain. Learning a completely new format before we go live.

8. Did I mention I did not file our personal taxes? They owe me, so don't think I am going to jail.

9. Looking for new bank to re-finance building loan. "You have excellent credit, equity in the building, sufficient income, BUT, since your income is from a 50/50 partnership, we will NOT write the loan." 

Yet they will lend me 3 times that amount today on a residential loan. 

9. Deciding whether to sell our home. Take the hit, knowing what I am buying is also undervalued or stay. Did I mention the roof and A/C will need to be replaced within a year or two? Did I mention I HATE moving?

10. I still want a puppy. :yes:

That's my top ten, no where near complete, list.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> 10. I still want a puppy. :yes:
> 
> That's my top ten, no where near complete, list.


Puppy should be at the top of the list.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Puppy should be at the top of the list.



We have been keeping our son's 3 month old beagle puppy for about a week now.....you can come and get it. He got it BEFORE checking with his landlord, or reading his lease.....no pets.
So here we are with this tear-the-hell-outta-everything creature......and he has to go soon...
I have other dogs, border collies and another beagle that is 17....so I am used to dogs and puppies.....but this thing is a wild child...
The kicker is that he has started to chase my beloved chickens.....deal breaker.

Looking for a home for him....pronto.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> ...That's my top ten, no where near complete, list.


And I thought I was the only one having a great week.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

MarkToo said:


> I'm running on fumes and have been for a while.
> 
> On Sunday, while stopped in the truck waiting for the light to change, the car behind me starts blasting his horn. It took me a bit to figure out I was sitting at a stop sign...
> 
> I hope you feel better - you aren't alone.


 
We were cutting hvac registers into a drywall ceiling yesterday. [retrofit job]

So, I'm standing there with the vacuum , held up to the ceiling. Tell the apprentice to start cutting. He looks at me, and asks "aren't you going to turn it on?"

Need a vaca in a bad way.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> We have been keeping our son's 3 month old beagle puppy for about a week now.....you can come and get it. He got it BEFORE checking with his landlord, or reading his lease.....no pets.
> So here we are with this tear-the-hell-outta-everything creature......and he has to go soon...
> I have other dogs, border collies and another beagle that is 17....so I am used to dogs and puppies.....but this thing is a wild child...
> The kicker is that he has started to chase my beloved chickens.....deal breaker.
> ...


My son adopted a dog just over a year ago, he had to move into new apartment last September. He did not have money for pet deposit @ new place. My wife took on his dog "just until he gets his pet deposit". My wife informed me in December that we are keeping his dog!

So now we have three dogs!

Unconditional love & stress relief

New one is the reddish brown one


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> My son adopted a dog just over a year ago, he had to move into new apartment last September. He did not have money for pet deposit @ new place. My wife took on his dog "just until he gets his pet deposit". My wife informed me in December that we are keeping his dog!
> 
> So now we have three dogs!
> 
> ...



That's EXACTLY the situation I don't want happening...no more dogs for us....I already have my old Beagle, a psycho poodle (fostering from the shelter--5 years ago), 2 border collies, a black/golden retriever (friend was moving and dog is still here 4 years later), and a 4 lb pocket dog for the GF...no more. They have an acre of fenced yard, but I had to train them all about the chickens to be able to trust them....just getting too old to take on anymore...much less another wide open beagle....and another of the son's "mistakes"....geez does this 21 year old screw up phase ever go away?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm broke because it took all I had to make it through the Recession. Having debt sucks, but not having folding cash is worse.

Money may not be everything, but it sure do helps. 

I may not be perfect, but I'm sure glad I'm not you.

That big buck kicked my favorite cat and the cat is limping and living under the porch.

My mage on RIFT sucks and I can't twink it because I don't have a higher level Defiant.

The lawyer wants cash up front.

I'm a whole lot more dangerous sober sometimes.

I dropped my Sporty in my driveway because I wasn't focused.

Need a new roof, but all I want to do is play RIFT until I roll.

I'm old and I hurt, but life is getting shorter, so it's all good. F__ them if they can't take a joke.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> That's EXACTLY the situation I don't want happening...no more dogs for us....I already have my old Beagle, a psycho poodle (fostering from the shelter--5 years ago), 2 border collies, a black/golden retriever (friend was moving and dog is still here 4 years later), and a 4 lb pocket dog for the GF...no more. They have an acre of fenced yard, but I had to train them all about the chickens to be able to trust them....just getting too old to take on anymore...much less another wide open beagle....and another of the son's "mistakes"....geez does this 21 year old screw up phase ever go away?


My wife said that it sounds like dog heaven @ your place


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> My wife said that it sounds like dog heaven @ your place



The dogs have it very good....and it's very quiet here until someone comes in the driveway.....then it's 7 alarm dogs....which gets the roosters crowing, which gets the tom turkey gobbling, which makes the humans nutz.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Oh no you didn't. :no:
> 
> I am not PMS, nor am I menopausal. Not that age yet. I'm exhausted. Been running on adrenaline, coffee, nicotine, and sugar for the past 3 weeks. (yeah, that probably has something to do with my crash).
> 
> ...


You are forcing my hand.......get a grip soldier..at least you arent bleeding....pull yourself up by the bootstraps and hit those targets one at a time...

1. rent a car for a week or so..you billed out 10 jobs 
2. hold off on the plumber...have a meeting and tell everyone for the next 2 weeks there has to be some extra give...promise a perk( now you have allies)
3.write the ad on Friday at 6:30 a.m. then treat yourself to a great breakfast
4. Threaten to resign as president bercause of the lack of cooperation and low funds citing business and family issues....
5.?
6.how much are we talking $200 ..$2000
7.aint no way that should be on your plate...these jokers will do it for a song...start singing:laughing:
8.file another extension..set a definite time to come clean
9.So worry about it now??????
10. no puppy till your work is done:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stillaround said:


> You are forcing my hand.......get a grip soldier..at least you arent bleeding....pull yourself up by the bootstraps and hit those targets one at a time...
> 
> 1. rent a car for a week or so..you billed out 10 jobs
> 2. hold off on the plumber...have a meeting and tell everyone for the next 2 weeks there has to be some extra give...promise a perk( now you have allies)
> ...


She's still bleeding. What are you, five years old?

Interesting to note how the fairer sex shut this thread down once some of us went 'Hole Hawg' and started sharing our experiences.

I'm not mocking the 'Change of Life' -- Far from it.

Still, I find it interesting that the menopausal post whore who initiated this thread drift has decided to bow out.

You brought it up, Biotchy-Poo, menopause that is. At least stick around and see it through.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Widds , I missed something.....I didnt really think it is /was menopause...I think the decision to take over the biz has brought a temporary bottleneck of issues that wont go away until they are confronted one by one...while everyone was sympathizing I wanted to be different:laughing:..all in fun....and all the sympathizing probably isnt what she needs.....some tough love maybe:laughing:...tough not the other word:laughing:....I like PC alot.....so I can bark without (hopefully) being misinterpreted. 

My wife had a rough one...

My kids accuse me of acting like a 5 year old at times....and I have to go thru the whole thing to explain and educate them on how my behavior can be misunderstood and mis-characterized all too easily:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> just remember no matter how bad things get
> or how stressed out or burnt out you are...
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer where is the F-ing Morphine? Granted my stones look more like Burrs.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Time to take a different look at things and find different results

It could be worse no work, no bills to pay, and no invoices to send out.
You have work 
I am going to get a new car YIPPIE
It does get easier especially when you become an empty nester lots to look forward to in the future.
No more college tuition to pay YIPPIE
You never get rid of strays; animals or kids and their friends, spouse etc. ooops should have left this one out.
You get to spoil grand kids in a few years
Other things start to take importance and they are the things that are important.
You have a solid roof over your head even if it needs replaced eventually
You are well grounded
The phones are ringing and your web site is not running. That is great news.
You will not have to be an officer next year for the association.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Widds , I missed something.....I didnt really think it is /was menopause...I think the decision to take over the biz has brought a temporary bottleneck of issues that wont go away until they are confronted one by one...while everyone was sympathizing I wanted to be different:laughing:..all in fun....and all the sympathizing probably isnt what she needs.....some tough love maybe:laughing:...tough not the other word:laughing:....I like PC alot.....so I can bark without (hopefully) being misinterpreted.
> 
> My wife had a rough one...
> 
> My kids accuse me of acting like a 5 year old at times....and I have to go thru the whole thing to explain and educate them on how my behavior can be misunderstood and mis-characterized all too easily:laughing:


I wasn't talking about PC -- I was talking about the one who brought the subject up and then skipped merrily away.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I know


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I wasn't talking about PC -- I was talking about the one who brought the subject up and then skipped merrily away.


Would you happen to be referring to me, Shins? 
Name calling and such is not my forte..... I don't play that.
Might be best to clarify....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*No more 'Ween' or 'Weenie'?*



PinkPlumber said:


> Would you happen to be referring to me, Shins?
> Name calling and such is not my forte..... I don't play that.
> Might be best to clarify....


So now I'm "Shins", eh?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> So now I'm "Shins", eh?



Waitin'

There shall either be an apology or an explanation....otherwise I will have an essay contest for a new favorite....:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Waitin'
> 
> There shall either be an apology or an explanation....otherwise I will have an essay contest for a new favorite....:whistling2:


I'd go for the 'otherwise' option if it were me.

Then again, I've never been one to play favorites.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ok....taking applications for my fav....single file please, and have two forms of ID ready...no smoking in line.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok....taking applications for my fav....single file please, and have two forms of ID ready...*no smoking in line*.


I'm out.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Quite frankly I don't know what you are complaining about? You are setting in an air conditioned office and the phone rings 10 times an hour? Hell that's your job if it was fun you wouldn't be able to make money doing it.You got work and if you are doing it right you should have money, put a roof on your house and fix the A/C.
I am sorry but life is busy that is the way it is! No since complaining look for the upside!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok....taking applications for my fav....single file please, and have two forms of ID ready...no smoking in line.


Looks like I am the only one in line. 


lmfao


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> Looks like I am the only one in line.
> 
> 
> lmfao


I'd be a little concerned about the pet name she's going to pick for you.:yes:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I could be living a dream 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'd be a little concerned about the pet name she's going to pick for you.:yes:


You are still the Weenie....the one and only...:jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> Looks like I am the only one in line.
> 
> 
> lmfao


 






I have been checking in also to see if Pinky starts blasting 'Ween'.........:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been checking in also to see if Pinky starts blasting 'Ween'.........:laughing:


I've been due for a good blasting for quite awhile.

Karma, I guess.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been checking in also to see if Pinky starts blasting 'Ween'.........:laughing:



I have two boys....I am familiar with tantrums...gotta love the ween.:clap:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Quite frankly I don't know what you are complaining about? You are setting in an air conditioned office and the phone rings 10 times an hour? Hell that's your job if it was fun you wouldn't be able to make money doing it.You got work and if you are doing it right you should have money, put a roof on your house and fix the A/C.
> I am sorry but life is busy that is the way it is! No since complaining look for the upside!


Of course it could be worse. Answering the phones is part of my job, by no means my only responsibility. Typically I don't mind it. However, I have a lot of other issues that I am dealing with and I get very cranky when I don't have time to think.

Yes, I have money. Putting a $15,000.00 roof on a home I may be selling, knowing full well the return may only be $5,000.00 sucks. Not interested in throwing $10,000.00 away - it takes time to accumulate $10,000.00. The $60,000.00 put down to purchase the home has already been wiped out - thanks to the housing bubble and the number of foreclosures. 

The roof is not leaking and I am hoping it lasts for another year. The A/C works fine, but it's on borrowed time. Cash is king and I like it in the bank account. If I decide to purchase something else, I don't want any kind of loan messing up my credit. My credit score is in the 800's and that is where I want to keep it.

Basically I am gambling on the housing market improving enough that selling would make sense and that the roof & A/C will be someone else's problem.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Widds , I missed something.....I didnt really think it is /was menopause...I think the decision to take over the biz has brought a temporary bottleneck of issues that wont go away until they are confronted one by one...while everyone was sympathizing I wanted to be different:laughing:..all in fun....and all the sympathizing probably isnt what she needs.....some tough love maybe:laughing:...tough not the other word:laughing:....I like PC alot.....so I can bark without (hopefully) being misinterpreted.
> 
> My wife had a rough one...
> 
> My kids accuse me of acting like a 5 year old at times....and I have to go thru the whole thing to explain and educate them on how my behavior can be misunderstood and mis-characterized all too easily:laughing:


Mr. Widds was not referring to me. Dodged that bullet.

I don't need sympathy - many have it worse.

I don't need tough love - my boot straps are up and a whip in my hand.  Angel wings are coming apart. I am in warrior mode. 

Venting keeps me from exploding and hurting innocent bystanders. I used to internalize a lot, which put me at risk for imploding. I don't do that anymore; therefore, the danger of exploding goes up exponentially.

Your advice is sound - hit one target at a time. The other thing I need to do is recognize that I have no control over somethings (the bank). However, I don't give up and quit. I will contact other banks to find out if that policy is universal or if there is a work-around.

Example of recent frustrating situation:

I have been paying extra on building loan and every month attach a letter (above and beyond IMO) telling them to apply payment to current interest with the rest going to principal. I happened to notice on my last statement, next payment due November. WTF? 

Call the 1-800 number on the bill - can't help you. You need to contact your loan officer.  Called her. 'I need to check with billing.'  'You were right, the past few months they have been applying the extra to future payments. Maybe you could write apply extra to principal on the bottom of the check?'

'Ummmm, I send a letter every month requesting that the additional get applied to principal. How hard is that?'

'Well, you could write two separate checks. One for the payment and another for the additional principal.'

'That's ridiculous. That is twice as much work for me, not to mention costing me more in checks. You need to find a way to resolve it.'

What I really wanted to say: "I should do double the amount of work because the payment processor your bank has contracted with is too fooking stupid to properly credit an account? Are you freaking kidding me? Do your fooking job and FIX IT!" 

I will probably write two separate check because they are that fooking stupid. I will resist the urge to send a letter with it every month that says I am sending two separate checks because you are too fooking stupid to process it any other way. Gawd help them if they fook that up. My loan officer does NOT want a pi$$ed of PC in her bank at mid-day when it is busy. :no: I know how to cause a scene with righteous indignation and be very respectful at the same time. :yes:

Stupidity bothers me more than anything. I am very logical by nature - illogical people drives my brain into a fit.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Mr. Widds was not referring to me. Dodged that bullet.
> 
> I don't need sympathy - many have it worse.
> 
> ...


Why not put extra $$ on the principal?....less principal=less interest.

Anywho....Pay no attention to Shins.....he's having a hormone fest right now...

Remember to do some small stuff for yourself....slow down, one step at a time....no sense crashing and forfeiting your sanity...

Do you have an accountant that can take over your personal stuff too? Takes alot off a person to have that out of the way.:yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Mr. Widds was not referring to me. Dodged that bullet.
> 
> I don't need sympathy - many have it worse.
> 
> ...



I'm convinced we are in the age of stupidity. Critical thinking is being bred out of us from a young age. When you think of the damaging effects of television, videos games, pampering in schools, what else would or could we expect when these people enter the workforce. 

I've been doing some experimenting with people I come into contact with, and no matter how I try to communicate, short of hitting them in the head with a brick, I've come to a few conclusions. 

1. People just don't give a  about others anymore. While they serve you they are thinking of themselves in some capacity. 
Why am I not paid more? How long till I get off work? Wonder if Billy wants to go to my parents house?

2. People don't listen, because they just don't care. 
They don't care because they are more important than anyone else. 

3. People are stupid or ignorant because they have never had to exert themselves, and learn to make themselves better. Blame this on the participation trophy parenting and education. 


I'm not saying I understand your frustration all that well, I am going to say that I am extremely frustrated with people, and am ready to start blasting people with some cold, hard words, just because I'm tired of trying to be a decent human.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

In the past 3 years, I've seen many companies come and go and many more hanging by a thread. Not only plumbers, either.

To a one, they strutted around like peacocks on crack, flashing new trucks, big payrolls and talking a great game. Now, whenever I hear someone talking big, it's a sure sign they're dying a slow death.

We've got some really successful contractors here who have niched themselves over the past 50 years, so there are people who are doing great. They just don't brag or strut.

It's no shame to be a broke business. Part of business is the roller coaster ride of economics and the dreaded learning curve, which isn't so much of a curve as a cliff.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Basically I am gambling on the housing market improving enough that selling would make sense and that the roof & A/C will be someone else's problem.


This is the exact thing the person is thinking, whose house you will be buying.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Example of recent frustrating situation:
> 
> I have been paying extra on building loan and every month attach a letter (above and beyond IMO) telling them to apply payment to current interest with the rest going to principal. I happened to notice on my last statement, next payment due November. WTF?
> 
> ...


My payment book I had on my house, from GMAC, had places marked on each payment coupon, for extra payments. They had a line for extra interest, extra principle, ect..., so there was no screw up, as to what your extra payment was for. If I wanted to pay ahead, like a month, I just sent in next months coupon.

And if I were you, definetely get an accountant, if you don't already. I'm a little peon one man show, & I have one. Everything gets run through my checking acct. So once a quarter, I bring her the check register, & bank statement, & she handles all the rest. Then I can go get back into that crawl space.:yes: Most of the time, it more than pays for itself, cuz I wouldn't think of, or know half this tax $hit. JMHO


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, folks, I'm not burned out and I have nothing to complain about. :thumbup:

I love my work.:jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

indie said:


> i'm convinced we are in the age of stupidity. Critical thinking is being bred out of us from a young age. When you think of the damaging effects of television, videos games, pampering in schools, what else would or could we expect when these people enter the workforce.
> 
> I've been doing some experimenting with people i come into contact with, and no matter how i try to communicate, short of hitting them in the head with a brick, i've come to a few conclusions.
> 
> ...


. . . .


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> My payment book I had on my house, from GMAC, had places marked on each payment coupon, for extra payments. They had a line for extra interest, extra principle, ect..., so there was no screw up, as to what your extra payment was for. If I wanted to pay ahead, like a month, I just sent in next months coupon.
> 
> And if I were you, definetely get an accountant, if you don't already. I'm a little peon one man show, & I have one. Everything gets run through my checking acct. So once a quarter, I bring her the check register, & bank statement, & she handles all the rest. Then I can go get back into that crawl space.:yes: Most of the time, it more than pays for itself, cuz I wouldn't think of, or know half this tax $hit. JMHO


 
I did not know they still did coupon booklets.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I did not know they still did coupon booklets.


Yep. Had 180 of those damn things I paid, (15yr). Loan originated in 1995, & I never remortgaged. I don't remember, maybe I requested it at the time.
Now that its paid for, the wife wants to move:help::wallbash:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I did not know they still did coupon booklets.


I insist on 'em when we pick up a new property.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Update:

1. Bought a car! Black BMW

2. No decent responses for plumber yet.

3. Ad is placed.

4. Trash service has resumed. Shop is looking much better.

5. Storm water pond - tabled for now.

6. Real estate taxes - too much on my plate at the moment. Will appeal it next year. (Stillaround - you were right - getting all torqued over $500-$600.00 not worth it - Will fight that battle next year.)

7. Website - They already did it. I am not comfortable transferring until I know I can make changes myself. It's a control thing for me.

8. Taxes - On this weeks radar. Due a fairly nice refund.

9. Building loan - Tabled for the time being.

10. Home - Staying for the time being. Roof is NOT leaking and A/C works fine.

11. Puppy - Shop that specializes in the breeds I like is moving, Closed for several weeks. Will resume when they open back up.

Life is busy, but good! Very grateful for the work flow and cash flow.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. Bought a car! Black BMW
> 
> ...


I'm glad for you that most issues have been dealt with. Have been wondering. 

Why BMW?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> I'm glad for you that most issues have been dealt with. Have been wondering.
> 
> Why BMW?


Why does a dog lick himself ?

Because he can !


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why does a dog lick himself ?
> 
> Because he can !


Or to get the taste of a 600$ a month lease or a hefty chunk of cash from personal account.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Or to get the taste of a 600$ a month lease or a hefty chunk of cash from personal account.


Used - Certified Pre-Owned. It's new to me and it performs. :thumbup:

ND- After driving a Yukon for almost 10 years, I wanted a car for me. Luxury and something that says 'success.' I test drove a few other luxury cars and was most impressed with how the BMW handled. I feel like a million when I am in it and that's good enough for me. :yes:

And if it also happens to say 'stuck-up, a$$holes need not apply' that is just as dandy.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

cant hide money :no: :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Used - Certified Pre-Owned. It's new to me and it performs. :thumbup:
> 
> ND- After driving a Yukon for almost 10 years, I wanted a car for me. Luxury and something that says 'success.' I test drove a few other luxury cars and was most impressed with how the BMW handled. I feel like a million when I am in it and that's good enough for me. :yes:
> 
> And if it also happens to say 'stuck-up, a$$holes need not apply' that is just as dandy.


I asked because it seems that BMW seems to be growing a market share in my area. Thought there must be a good reason for it, especially in a down economy.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Used - Certified Pre-Owned. It's new to me and it performs. :thumbup:
> 
> ND- After driving a Yukon for almost 10 years, I wanted a car for me. Luxury and something that says 'success.' I test drove a few other luxury cars and was most impressed with how the BMW handled. I feel like a million when I am in it and that's good enough for me. :yes:
> 
> And if it also happens to say 'stuck-up, a$$holes need not apply' that is just as dandy.


Know the difference between a porcupine, & a Porsche?


A purcupine has the pricks on the outside. :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Know the difference between a porcupine, & a Porsche?
> 
> 
> A purcupine has the pricks on the outside. :laughing:


Ouch !:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> good luck. I suggest a weekend of hard and heavy drinking


 That solves it everytime!:yes:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well PC, its much easier from 400 miles away or so to try and calmly solve your problems. If I were to deal with my own I'd be afraid to post:laughing::laughing:...for example, yp was supposed to deduct the year upfront payment this coming Friday, oops, they took it out today leaving me $59 in the account....only had $600 to transfer and $500 to deposit and wrote checks on that amount....I left a message :whistling2: on the yp rep's phone and he and his boss arent in....yes, I want his head....fired, humiliated, disgraced, branded, ostracized, and left for a meager nomadic existence.........but as for you...one at a time and I cant understand why you let yourself get frustrated:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Well PC, its much easier from 400 miles away or so to try and calmly solve your problems. If I were to deal with my own I'd be afraid to post:laughing::laughing:...for example, yp was supposed to deduct the year upfront payment this coming Friday, oops, they took it out today leaving me $59 in the account....only had $600 to transfer and $500 to deposit and wrote checks on that amount....I left a message :whistling2: on the yp rep's phone and he and his boss arent in....yes, I want his head....fired, humiliated, disgraced, branded, ostracized, and left for a meager nomadic existence.........but as for you...one at a time and I cant understand why you let yourself get frustrated:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


That list just represented my top ten. Well almost! Spell check girl mis-numbered. I had two number nines. :blink:

Have a lot of other things on my plate - it was the non-stop phone ringing driving me crazy. I have since re-grouped. 

As for your YP situation, I would be going ballistic. I don't trust automatic bank drafts. :no: Thanks for reminding me why.


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

You know when you just have had enough of the government and the bludgers when you did what I did. In one week I shut my company and relieved all of my staff of their duties...I'd just had enough!

I am now working plumbing only a few days a week on my own and it is GREAT and will be full time in a complete new field within weeks. I am turning my back on the industry until it learns to appreciate the guys who do everything for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

MPR Man said:


> You know when you just have had enough of the government and the bludgers when you did what I did. In one week I shut my company and relieved all of my staff of their duties...I'd just had enough!
> 
> I am now working plumbing only a few days a week on my own and it is GREAT and will be full time in a complete new field within weeks. I am turning my back on the industry until it learns to appreciate the guys who do everything for it. :thumbsup:


Tell us more about what happened, or start a new thread.

I left my family business, that had average of 20 employees, to start my own business in 1995. Had 2 employees most of the time, & for a short period 3 to 4 employees. I was running around like crazy, turning big dollars, (big dollars by my standards anyway), but making little profit.

When things got a bit slow in 2002 or 2003, I took on an apartment bldg, for a friend of a friend type, for cheaper than I normally would, just to keep the guys working. The 1st day on the job, my main employee tells me he has taken on a side job of his own, & wants a month off work.

I did the whole job on my own, besides all the service calls in between, & realized right there, what I can do, & how much faster & efficient, I can be on my own. And the profit margin was alot more too. So thats when I said, enough is enough, & I probably downsized my business 50%, & I make way more profit, go figure. Thats when I started to go it alone, & been doin it ever since. Lot of days I would love to have a grunt with half a brain, but at the end of the day, I aint got no surprises, & I keep all the profit. Not saying everyone should do this, just saying it worked for me. Just as long as this old body holds up, a few more years, I'll be ok.:wheelchair:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

When Monday comes It feels like it should be Friday by now!


----------

